# Steven Universe Club



## DarkAura (Oct 18, 2015)

Considering how the show is currently on its holiday hiatus, of _course_ it's the perfect time to start up a club for it.

So, while there's a thread for SU already, this club will be used to actually discuss the episodes themselves as they air, going under the assumption that you're already caught up with the show. That way, we won't be spoiling people with all our theories and junk that don't want to be spoiled.

That being said, _*spoilers ahoy!*_


----------



## Autumn (Oct 19, 2015)

hello yes good show is good


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2015)

yes yes very much good 

'Cause I love this theory, what's y'alls stance on Rose Quartz possibly being Pink Diamond?


----------

